
Creating a PostgreSQL Database in C - codedrome
http://www.codedrome.com/creating-a-postgresql-database-in-c/
======
gigatexal
Why though? The article never gives a scenario where this would be prudent.
Would it be as an alternative to using SQLite as a library?

~~~
codedrome
That's a good point; the use cases for this are rare and specialized. If you
have written software in C with a database backend which is to be distributed
to third parties you'll need to provide a setup program which not only
installs the software but also creates the database. You might wish to do this
in C as well, although a scripting language like Python might be a better
choice.

Another possible scenario is if you need to create some sort of DBA GUI along
the lines of pgAdmin, either because you have specialist requirements, just as
a programming exercise, or because you think you can do better!

However, the main purpose of this article is as a lead-in to further articles
on CRUD which has obvious and widespread uses.

The article provides a simple introduction to the subject, as well as creating
the database schema which I'll use for future articles.

To answer your question "Would it be as an alternative to using SQLite as a
library?", PostgreSQL is an industrial strength RDBMS which can hold its own
against SQL Server and Oracle in a client/server environment so you wouldn't
use it for standalone applications.

~~~
gigatexal
Makes a lot of sense. Don’t get me wrong I love Postgres and would use it as
my go to if my use case outgrew what SQLite could give me in the case of
shipping an application.

